# Endurance found - impressive stuff



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

This caught my eye this morning...

https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-60662541


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

To go with it


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That second video Kev shows an incredible story. How the hell they endured that is beyond me. Even more incredible and sad is that Shackleton died just five years later of a heart attack.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Daft game walking about in the snow. Bad enough in Yorks.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> That second video Kev shows an incredible story. How the hell they endured that is beyond me. Even more incredible and sad is that Shackleton died just five years later of a heart attack.


Yes I thought some might like it, you have to admire the courage of men back then.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

In 2014 I along with fourteen others completed the 32 mile route that Shackleton took across South Georgia Island from Peggotty Camp across to Stromness Bay Whaling Station.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I like my travels but I wouldn't like that!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

They were certainly made of different stuff to what we are now.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> They were certainly made of different stuff to what we are now.


Certainly were Jan.

The only snowflakes they came across came from the skies unlike today


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes you were too young to be there mate


boom tish.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Yes you were too young to be there mate
> 
> boom tish.


Nah you lost me there mate tbh


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Think about it.


----------

